# Scientists Discover Christs Burial Slab



## Anglicanorthodoxy (Oct 27, 2016)

What do you guys make of this?
http://news.newsmax.com/?KKORaXfhuG...il_job=1693749_10272016&s=al&dkt_nbr=4hstbg6s


----------



## Stope (Oct 27, 2016)

A helpful post from Justin Taylor:

https://blogs.thegospelcoalition.or...esus-exposed-for-the-first-time-in-centuries/


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 27, 2016)

archaeology can add useful, interesting information to our understanding of the physical realm in which the Biblical narrative unfolds. But we have to be careful to interpret scripture with scripture -- while we know these events took place in time and space, we cannot interpret scripture by archaeology.


----------



## Djenks (Oct 27, 2016)

Stope said:


> A helpful post from Justin Taylor:
> 
> https://blogs.thegospelcoalition.or...esus-exposed-for-the-first-time-in-centuries/



Great article learned a lot.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 28, 2016)

How do they know it's his?


----------



## lynnie (Oct 28, 2016)

My guess is that even though scripture teaches clearly that we worship the Father no longer based on a geographic place, "not in this mountain or in Jerusalem", somebody is going to make a boatload of money off pilgrims coming to touch the slab, including evangelicals.


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 30, 2016)

Biblical archaeology is interesting, even fascinating, but it is only indirect or circumstantial evidence at best, and fallible and capable of being wrong or falsified. I suppose it's possible that it has been used to make some reconsider the direct evidence of God's Word where they were converted.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip (Oct 30, 2016)

OPC'n said:


> How do they know it's his?



Given the location, it seems to fit where the tomb should have been. Of course the fact that Constantine built a huge church around it does make it difficult to get further confirmation. This archaeological team has a rare opportunity in that regard.



lynnie said:


> somebody is going to make a boatload of money off pilgrims coming to touch the slab,



Likely no one's going to be touching it. No one (or very few at any rate) has touched it since Constantine. But you're right that pilrimage to the Church of the Holy Sepulcher has historically been a huge deal. Trouble is, that what with general instability over the last 1700 years, there's not a lot of money there. The four jurisdictions that have a presence at the church end up spending most of the revenue on repairing the fabric of the building (last rebuilt after the First Crusade).


----------

